# Favorite WiFi Router for...



## StradivariusBone (Nov 12, 2014)

I've got a PC running LightFactory and attached to it is an elderly US Robotics router that sort of still works when the wind blows just right. The issue is it will lock out WiFi clients for some reason and requires a reboot every so often. We do have a lot of WiFi in the building, but no one is stepping on channels. I had this same issue with this router in the past.

My question is- what is your favorite router for attaching to lighting controllers (with the secondary question of digital audio consoles as well)? I've got a LinkSys at home that's been running fine for about 4 years now, but I wasn't sure if there was an industry favorite. The Belkin we have on our GLD is a rock. Old, but keeps on kicking. 

Sorry if this thread isn't in the right home, it's a lighting question first, but with other implications. Please feel free to relocate at will.

Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been using these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E16833162088&gclid=CJLP-aGz9cECFWNk7AodKwkAjg

I always run whatever gear on the 5 ghz channel. It does help.


----------



## Amiers (Nov 12, 2014)

I am pro Cisco Routers.


----------



## AsherSB (Nov 12, 2014)

Cisco and linksys, both great.


----------



## tjrobb (Nov 12, 2014)

I think Cisco bought Linksys?


----------



## Footer (Nov 12, 2014)

tjrobb said:


> I think Cisco bought Linksys?



Yes, they did that years ago. And yes, a Cisco AP will work, however when you step up to Cisco stuff you really need to think about what "router" means. You need a SOHO router: http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/routers/soho-90-series-secure-broadband-routers/index.html/. In my opinion that is way more router then you need for most applications. If you just buy a Cisco AP you won't be able to get your network running... at least not easily. Netgear, Linksys, Buffalo, Asus, and several other companies all make good routers that will do what you want. Nearly all of them have the same chips in them so you are really getting the same thing. Spend under a hundred bucks and your good to go. Personally I like the Buffalo that I posted because it is running DD-WRT which allows you to do a lot more "pro" stuff that most SOHO routers won't let you do.


----------



## BobHealey (Nov 13, 2014)

What are you using it for? What is your network topology? Is the existing one actually used to route data from the control side of things to the outside world, or to just allow access wirelessly to the gear with no internet access?


----------



## JJBerman (Nov 13, 2014)

My understanding is that cisco created linksys. Nearly a year ago, Belkin bought Linksys from cisco. 
Currently my setups in sound include Apple airport express stations. 
In lighting, 2 of my spaces have a Cisco wap121 or cisco wap 321, both spaces use the ETC Conductor for network services. A 3rd lighting setup uses an older gen Motorola wireless controller with 2 APs. 
The last lighting setup I maintain uses the schools wireless system to allow access.
It all depends on what you need and what do you want. Pretty much anything these days will do what you need. So it all boils down to personal preference.
From experience I will suggest not using the same network to connect to the outside world.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 13, 2014)

BobHealey said:


> What are you using it for? What is your network topology? Is the existing one actually used to route data from the control side of things to the outside world, or to just allow access wirelessly to the gear with no internet access?



We're in a high school so creating access points that would attach to the district network is a non-starter, we can and do however use their copper (as long as it doesn't patch into their switch). These are all isolated networks for equipment. One for the GLD and one for LightFactory.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 16, 2014)

After running three Linksys WRT54Gs into the ground with constant use over 9 years, I decided it was time to move to an enterprise class system. I couldn't be happier, and I would never go back.

My current network setup consists of a wired gigabit firewall router and Ubiquiti Unifi WAP system. A three pack of Unifi APs is just under $200 on Amazon, and good wired routers are not super expensive. The Unifi deployment is easy, and you get all the benefits of an enterprise class system like seamless handoffs of devices between APs, traffic monitoring, access control, and even allows guest portal access. All you need is a computer capable of running the controller software in the background.


----------



## Toffee (Nov 22, 2014)

We just did a huge upgrade at work lighting, sound and wifi wise. 

For our lighting and sound wifi were we just run an iPad with virtual remote we purchased these. 

Ubiquiti Networks UniFi AP Enterprise WiFi System https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XXMUCQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_RfsCub0V452H5

For our in house free / secure wifi we purchased these. 

Ubiquiti Networks UniFi AC Enterprise WiFi System - UAP-AC https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D80J2XU/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_ujsCub1XP2HRC

They are a little pricey but we just bought three Ions and one CL 5 with all its Dante parts so it wasn't that much of an add on for price. But they are perhaps some of the best I have used.


----------



## om4eccv (Nov 25, 2014)

In our office and production space, we run Ubiquiti APs for all public and higher-use areas. Things like the tech storage areas just get a Linksys E2000 running as an AP. We're using pFsense on a modified thin client workstation for a firewall. 

When we roll into the 1200-seat theatre in town, we've got a Linksys WRT-54g running DD-WRT for backstage access, to isolate us from the venue's network, to keep our equipment in the same subnet as our office/production network, and a Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 connected to a Hawking 15dBi Omni Antenna at FOH for extended building WiFi. Coverage directly above the antenna (balcony) and in the spot booth isn't great. It's 15° coverage +/- horizontal, but we can run our POS/credit card stuff, and all other production off of it. 

Have I mentioned we're a non-profit, and make use of donated parts?


----------

